# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Gonioporas deixou de ser um coral impossível

## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa noite a todos
No sentido de divulgar informação e dar a conhecer novas evoluções e também desmistificar certos mitos que não o são, apenas situações que decorrem de não sabermos como lidar com esses animais, publico aqui uma tradução que fiz de uma artigo a Advance Aquarist e de que cito todas as fontes, autoria, elos (links).

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2005/10/aafeature2
*Volume IV – Outubro de 2005 Advanced Aquarist’s Online Magazine (Revista em linha dos Aquaristas Avançados)*

*A cultura de aquário bem sucedida de espécies de Goniopora*

*Autor: Justin Credabel*
*Tradução: Pedro Nuno Ferreira – www.reefforum.net* 

Palavras Chave: Goniopora, Justin Credabel, aquacultura, criação doméstica

Quadro de conteúdos:
Introdução não      planeada à _Goniopora__Goniopora_ não é _Goniopora_      não é _Goniopora_Fragmentação      bem sucedidaIdentificar      espécies de _Goniopora_ConclusãoBio:Referencias

_Fin and Feather, Groton, CT_ _(NT: No Barbatana e Pena em Groton, Loja/Empreendimento ligado ao ramo que o autor opera na Localidade de Groton)_

Toda a gente sabe que as _Goniopora_ são impossíveis de manter. Morrem sempre após um ano ou por aí. Esse é o rumor na rua—mas não é a verdade toda. De facto têm havido dezenas de sucessos relatados. O que é que terá permitido a alguns aquaristas criarem com sucesso a _Goniopora_?
Ao longo dos anos, “fendemos o código” _(NT: deciframos)_ de muitos tipos de corais e outros organismos marinhos. Muitos lembrar-se-ão quando as _Acropora_ eram consideradas impossíveis de criar em meio doméstico. Hoje em dia existem inúmeras linhagens de criação doméstica bem consolidadas no universo deste passatempo.
A _Goniopora_ é um dos últimos grupos de corais com a etiqueta de “manter afastado”—mas não tenho dúvidas de que será dentro em breve colocado na lista do “já tratei, resolvi/consegui isto”. Sinto que estamos já no caminho de estabelecer linhagens domesticadas de _Gonioporas_ tal como o fizemos com muitos outros corais e outros invertebrados de recife. Corais criados domesticamente crescem mais depressa e são mais resistentes do que as colónias recolhidas no meio natural/selvagem. Não só o coral se adaptou ao meio doméstico, como o fizeram também as bactérias, as zooxantelas, e outros organismos simbióticos.
Posto isto, temos de fazer o que for necessário para manter estes corais vivos e a prosperar. Tal como com as _Acropora_, as _Goniopora_ não são o melhor coral para os principiantes.

*Introdução não planeada à Goniopora* 

Na _Fin and Feather em Groton_ _(NT: No Barbatana e Pena em Groton, Loja/Empreendimento ligado ao ramo que o autor opera na Localidade de Groton)_, frequentemente deparava com _Gonioporas_ nos nossos carregamentos de corais. Colocava muitas de lado para não ter de dizer às pessoas para que as não comprassem. Quando as _Goniopora_ estavam vivas depois de mais de dois anos no nosso aquário de exibição (NT: Eventual aquário da montra por exemplo), perguntava-me, _porque é que ainda estão vivas? Porque é que algumas crescem e prosperam?_ Tal como muitos criadores de corais, então perguntava-me, _poderei fragmentá-las/cortá-las?_ Durante o último ano fiquei determinado em encontrar as respostas a estas questões.
O nosso sistema de exibido tem muitas coisas em comum com pessoas que tiveram sucesso no passado. Frequentemente não tinham filtragem mecânica, pouca ou nenhuma escumação, leitos de areia profundos _(NT: =DSB – Deep Sand Beds = Leitos de Areia Profundos)_ e refúgios. A utilização de alguns ou todos estes métodos na concepção/estrutura funcional _(NT: Design = Funcionalização: a função dita a forma)_ encoraja a criação de uma variedade de pequenos organismos de zooplâncton e organismos produtores de plâncton (por desova, larvas na coluna de água). Todos os sistemas em que mantenho _Gonioporas_ também suportam _Acroporas, Montiporas, Porites_ e outros SPS.

*Goniopora não é Goniopora não é Goniopora não é Goniopora*
_Goniopora_ é um género de coral. Quando a maior parte das pessoas pensa em _Goniopora_, pensam em _Goniopora stokesi_ _(NT: ou seja, a Goniopora de Stokes)_. Não é de admirar que toda a gente pense que não podemos manter a _Goniopora_ com sucesso; aquelas coisas são difíceis! A _Goniopora stokesi_ vem de águas turvas de nutrientes assentes em substrato mole/macio. Comem imenso. Quando não as alimento cinco vezes por semana, mingam.
A amplitude desejável de necessidades de fluxo, comida e luminosidade difere entre as muitas espécies de _Goniopora_. Algumas crescem muito e uma colónia madura pode parecer-se à distância com uma colónia de _Porites_. Outros têm pólipos curtos e são incrustantes. Ainda outras são de vida nómada em substratos moles/macios
O género _Goniopora_ está na família _Poritidae._ Parece que podemos ligar os pontos entre as diferentes espécies de _Goniopora_ no seu todo até à _Porites_.  Goniopora stutchburyi, com os seus pólipos pequenos e formas de crescimento incrustantes, pode ser confundido com _Porites_. De facto, o seu cuidar é muito semelhante ao de várias formas de _Porites_ com as quais temos frequentemente sucesso em aquário. A identificação até ao nível de espécie irá aumentar significativamente as nossas probabilidades de sucesso.
A forma de crescimento e cor da _Goniopora_  muda ao longo do tempo nos sistemas na _Fin and Feather_ _(NT: No Barbatana e Pena em Groton, Loja/Empreendimento ligado ao ramo que o autor opera na Localidade de Groton)_. A fotografia seguinte apresenta duas _Gonioporas norfolkensis (NT: Gonioporas de Norfolk)_, fragmentadas da mesma colónia, na mesma altura e colocadas em sistemas separados. Nesta fotografia, ambas tinham estado no mesmo sistema durante dois meses e isso depois de um ano de separação. O fragmento da direita entrou primeiro para o sistema.

Esta fotografia apresenta os fragmentos um mês e meio depois.

Pode-se ver a cor verde clara, pólipos mais pequenos e tentáculos mais curtos no fragmento da esquerda. Ao longo do tempo, o fragmento da esquerda está a desenvolver características do fragmento da direita.
Outro exemplo de mudança na forma e cor é a _Goniopora planulata_ que tenho tido ao meu cuidado há mais de três anos. De inicio quando chegou à loja era cor-de-rosa claro, com bocas e pólipos púrpura de aproximadamente 5-7mm de comprimento. É agora de cor castanha com bocas púrpura e pólipos longos de 2.5cm.

*Fragmentação bem sucedida*

Dúzias de pessoas por todo o país e no mundo, têm tido sucesso com estes corais durante muitos anos, algumas mais de nove anos e mais ainda. A capacidade de partilhar com aquaristas amigos, fragmentos destas colónias de longa duração irá ajudar a assegurar o estabelecimento de linhagens/estirpes domésticas de _Gonipora_. Muitas pessoas criaram com sucesso colónias filhas largadas pela colónia mãe.
Na _Fin and Feather (NT: No Barbatana e Pena em Groton, Loja/Empreendimento ligado ao ramo que o autor opera na Localidade de Groton)_ recebemos muitas _G. Stokesi_ com colónias filhas agarradas. Tenho ainda de ver isto em qualquer outra espécie, mas é uma boa probabilidade que outras espécies tenham este comportamento.
Um aquarista disse que fazia uma mudança de água com um sal diferente do que habitualmente usa e a sua Goniopora desenvolve estes rebentos. Tendo controlo sobre os métodos assexuados de reprodução, aumenta enormemente a capacidade do criador de coral produzir mais fragmentos a pedido. Tenho tido grande sucesso a fragmentar com um Dremel (NT: Marca de ferramenta de corte com discos circulares. Recomendado usar sempre óculos de protecção para evitar eventual entrada de lascas acidentais nos olhos!!!!) com disco de diamante acoplado.
Todos os fragmentos de colónias saudáveis sibreviveram na Fin e Feather _(NT: No Barbatana e Pena em Groton, Loja/Empreendimento ligado ao ramo que o autor opera na Localidade de Groton)_. Os fragmentos e as colónias mãe têm frequentemente os seus pólipos estendidos após algumas horas. O crescimento sobre feridas frescas é rápido, habitualmente apresentando tecido sobre esqueleto nu no espaço de semanas. Acredito que este crescimento inicial rápido, é de tecido embutido no esqueleto a crescer para a superfície e a desenvolver pólipos. Gosto de montar os meus fragmentos com tecido tão próximo quanto possível da superfície de montagem. Assim que o tecido atinge o taco ou a rocha, o crescimento pode ser tão rápido quanto 1mm ao mês.

A próxima série de fotografias apresenta a colónia de _Goniopora palmensis_ em vários estádios depois de fragmentar.

As setas apontam para esse crescimento rápido inicial com duas fiadas de pólipos plenos. Á direita da colónia, pode-se ver a área cortada de fresco.

Um mês depois, a área à direita está completamente sarada com pólipos novos. Ao meio da imagem pode-se ver tecido e esqueleto a crescer para fora e a derivar do esqueleto velho.

Seis semanas depois de fragmentar os novos pólipos são facilmente visíveis.

Sete semanas e meia mais tarde, desenvolveram-se ainda mais pólipos assim como crescimento incrustante.
O próximo passo na propagação de _Gonioporas_ (e para o mesmo efeito o mesmo para todos os corais) é a reprodução sexual doméstica. A capacidade para propagar os corais com fiabilidade, estabelecer e criá-los terá muitos benefícios, incluindo grandes números de rebentos e diversidade genética. Métodos estão agora a ser desenvolvidos e eu espero que brevemente vocês estejam a ler sobre como propagar o vosso coral.

*Identificar espécies de Goniopora*

Quando recebo uma lista de _Gonioporas_ disponíveis de um distribuidor, vejo _“Goniopora vermelha”_, _Goniopora Jóia Azul_, _Vaso de flores verde_. “, Uau, obrigado pela clarificação. Tenho de ser contudo justo: Para os distribuidores que identifiquem correctamente a maioria das _Gonioporas_ até ao nível de espécie, será fastidioso e não conducente a uma margem de lucro elevada. Algumas espécies podem ser identificadas por características externas com bastante precisão, mas a maioria necessita de inspecção detalhada das coralites, recorrendo a magnificação.
As coralites são particularidades do esqueleto associadas a cada pólipo na colónia de coral. Para minha identificação, corto secções do coral e branqueio-as para expor o esqueleto. Algumas colónias importadas já têm áreas que pereceram e o esqueleto está exposto. Se essas coralites não estiverem érodidas ou cobertas por organismos que cresceram por cima, podem-se usar para identificação. Isto pode ser uma forma menos custosa do que a de ter de cortar tecido saudável e branqueá-lo.
Uso então a chave de identificação de corais no livro do JEN Veron, _Corals of the World_ e o CD-ROM associado. Levando em conta a forma do crescimento, morfologia do pólipo e detalhes das coralites, consigo determinar a espécie de _Goniopora_ em que estou a trabalhar. Em vários espécimes, tive de obter uma segunda opinião devido à variabilidade entre as espécies.
Felizmente, comparado com outros géneros de corais, podemos em muito mais extensão e rigor, apurar a identificação de uma espécie com a _Goniopora._ Alguns outros corais são difíceis até para discernir o género.
Um exemplo interessante disso, verifica-se em dois tipos de _Goniopora pilyformis_ na Fin e Feather _(NT: No Barbatana e Pena em Groton, Loja/Empreendimento ligado ao ramo que o autor  opera na Localidade de Groton)_. A primeira que recebemos e tivemos por mais de dois anos e meio, é incrustante com pólipos castanhos curtos. Mais recentemente, recebemos várias _Gonioporas_ verde vivo com pólipos longos e uma forma de crescimento massivo com uma base incrustante. Por observação casual, é fácil ver como estes dois corais podem ser confundidos por duas espécies diferentes. Estas diferenças podem ser devidas a razões geográficas ou do meio. As espécies de coral apresentam frequentemente características diferentes em diferentes pontos ao longo da sua distribuição geográfica. Muitas espécies também apresentam mudanças de forma de crescimento em meios diferentes. 


Sabendo que espécie tem ao seu cuidado, permite-lhe providenciar um cuidado e regime de alimentação que será mais adequado a esse espécime e que irá aumentar as suas possibilidades de sucesso.
Alimentar a sua _Goniopora_
Em apenas nos dois últimos anos assistimos à introdução no passatempo, de vários e muito entusiasmantes novas comidas de partículas pequenas com bons perfis nutricionais. Estes incluem o _Cyclop-eeze, Rotiferos congelados Hikari e Ovos de Ostra DT_. A concepção de sistemas ajustados a plâncton, manutenção de corais adequada em termos de condições de água e a alimentação directa com estas comidas de qualidade, ajudarão a assegurar sucessos de longo termo.
Mesmo que não possa identificar com clareza a espécie de _Goniopora_ de que cuida, pode concluir o que essa pode comer.
Quando se experimentam comidas, é importante notar a diferença entre um reacção de sob tensão e uma reacção à alimentação. Se alimentar localmente com uma seringa e for demasiado brusco com o fluxo, o coral retrai rapidamente os seus pólipos em defesa. Uma retracção do pólipo em resposta a tensão é rápida e fluida. , e frequentemente alastra-se a toda a colónia. Pelo contrário, a retracção de pólipos para alimentação, é mais lenta e convulsiva. Alguns pólipos dobram-se em direcção à comida, retraindo um dos lados do pólipo em pulsações rítmicas. O pólipo fica então assim com a sua boca na comida e eventualmente completamente retraído. Existe frequentemente enrolamento pronunciado dos tentáculos quando capturam partículas de comida. _Goniopora burgosi_ tem o enrolamento de tentáculos mais activo de todas a _Gonioporas_ da Fin and Feather _(NT: No Barbatana e Pena em Groton, Loja/Empreendimento ligado ao ramo que o autor opera na Localidade de Groton)_
Eu não alimentava directamente a minha _Goniopora_ durante dois anos—mas assim que comecei as alimentações directas, notei um aumento na velocidade de crescimento. Agora alimento a minha _Goniopora_ generosamente com uma variedade das comidas para as quais demonstrou reacções de alimentação.
Na Fin e Feather _(NT: No Barbatana e Pena em Groton, Loja/Empreendimento ligado ao ramo que o autor opera na Localidade de Groton)_, usei uma variedade de comidas para a minha _Goniopora_. Determinei que tipos de comida pelos quais algumas _Gonioporas_ mostraram uma evidente reacção de alimentação. Esta lista de comidas está a crescer e não é exclusiva. Existem muitas comidas por aí fora à espera de serem experimentadas, e muitas mais para serem desenvolvidas.
Muitas pessoas complementaram alimentando com fito-plâncton. Nos meus estudos sobre a _Goniopora_, apenas uma variedade mostrou uma reacção de alimentação ao fito-plâncton. Contudo, muitos tipos de zoo-plâncton comem fito-plâncton que por sua vez é comido pela _Goniopora_.
Na lista de perfis que se segue, irão ver mistura de comida e mistura de comida ligeira. Uma das misturas que uso para Gonioporas com pólipos grandes é 1 parte de um cubo de artémia esmagado para 2 partes de flocos de Cyclop-eeze esmagados, 1-2 partes de rotiferos congelados e 5-6 partes de fito-+lâncton/sumo de Cyclop-eeze/Ovas de Ostra DT. Mistura de comida ligira tem duas vezes mais comida liquida para um consistência mais ligeira, uma comida melhor para espécies com pólipos pequenos mas também aceite pelas espécies com pólipos grandes.
Quando alimenta a sua Goniopora, vai rapidamente descobrir que muitos outros habitantes do aquário acham a comida muito saborosa. Poderá ter de afastar uma arremetida de assalto à comida por parte de  peixes e invertebrados. Os búzios Nassarius estarão lá em segundos. Os peixes e os ofiúros podem alegremente roubar a sua comida para a Goniopora. Os camarões tirarão a comida e também alguma da sua Goniopora, rasgando através do tecido, por vezes causando muito dano. Algumas pessoas construíram dispositivos de alta tecnologia para alimentação por isolamento tais como garrafas de um e dois litros colocadas sobre o coral para que possa ser alimentado em paz.
Na minha opinião, partículas pequenas de alimentação são melhores do que as maiores. Irei conduzir um estudo aprofundado sobre a comida para determinar que comidas são mais conducentes ao crescimento. Até lá, só posso vos dizer o que observei. Durante um período de seis semanas quando dei exclusivamente ovas de ostra DT a todas as minhas _Gonioporas_ em três sistemas diferentes, verifiquei crescimento incrustante mais rápido e extensão de pólipos mais longa.
Até termos alguns dados definitivos, eu sugeria usar comidas com um bom perfil nutritivo e partículas de pequeno tamanho. Os sistemas em que as pessoas mantiveram com sucesso _Gonioporas_, podem produzir muito plâncton, ovas e larvas. Estes itens de predação podem ser bem pequenos. A Goniopora stokesi pode ingerir uma artémia adulta, mas será isso o melhor para as _Gonioporas_?
Várias novas comidas estão na produção de pré-mercado e podem revelar-se muito benéficas para a aquacultura da _Goniopora_ e outros corais e invertebrados ainda difíceis ou impossíveis de manter. Tive muitas oportunidades para experimentar algumas comidas potenciais fora do vulgar. Já tive desovas de ouriço acabadas de importar, e então agarrei numa seringa, aspirei as ovas e alimentei. Todas as _Gonioporas_ que alimentei com as ovas, mostraram reacções de alimentação, algumas mais fortes do que outras. Ovas de camarão Peppermint _(NT: Lysmata wurdemanni)_ foram tomadas por muitos tipos de Gonioporas , tal como foi o sangue de percas listadas _(NT: Morone saxatilis – Perca listada http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Striped_bass)_. Ovas de camarão limpador e caranguejo esmeralda _(NT: Mithrax sculptus)_, apenas foram ingeridos por algumas. Ovas mortas de camarão limpador não foram comidas.
Esta diferença de reacções de alimentação mostra que algumas novas comidas potenciais são mais adequadas para criar Gonioporas. Acredito que ovas  e larvas de invertebrado serão excelentes comidas para desenvolvimento no passatempo. Muitas têm grandes perfis nutricionais e algumas, como os ovos de ouriço, são ingeridas por muitos corais.
Acredito que a disponibilidade de comida adequada é o factor principal em muitos sucessos de Gonioporas. Que seja a elevada quantidade de orgânicos dissolvidos, elevados níveis de plâncton em sistemas com refúgios, e pouca ou nenhuma escumação ou alimentação localizada, com previsão na concepção do sistema e nas técnicas de criação, podemos ter sucesso com muitas espécies de Goniopora. 

*Requisitos das Espécies de Gonioporas*

Criei um pequeno perfil de cada espécie sob os meus cuidados, cada uma com uma tabela de métodos de criação que funcionaram com sucesso. Este gráfico pode revelar-se útil para que proporcione cuidado adequado à sua Goniopora. Pode verificar que o seu espécime pode ter diferentes requisitos do que os aqui listados, devido à variabilidade natural. 

*Goniopora stutchburyi*
Luz: Moderada a Elevada
Corrente: Moderada a Elevada
Alimentação: Ovas de Ostra DT's , sumo de Cyclop-eeze (liquido resultante do descongelamento de Cyclop-eeze congelado), Plâncton liquido Life (pode ser demasiando grande), mistura de comida ligeira.
Alimentos Experimentais: Ovas de _Lysmata wurdemanni_, ovas de ouriço do mar, sangue de perca listada _- Morone saxatilis_

*Goniopora burgosi*
Luz: Moderada a Elevada
Corrente: Fraca a Moderada
Alimentação: Rotíferos congelados, Plâncton liquido Life c/ Cyclop-eeze, Ovas de Ostra DT, sumo de Cyclop-eeze, mistura de comida ligeira.
Alimentos experimentais: Ovas de _Lysmata wurdemanni_, ovas de ouriço-do-mar, sangue de perca listada _Morone saxatilis_, ovas de caranguejo _Mithrax sculptus_, ovas de camarão limpador. 

*Goniopora palmensis*
Luz: Moderada a Elevada
Corrente: Moderada a Elevada
Alimentação: não se notaram reacções de alimentação. Continua a crescer bem. Talvez apenas absorva orgânicos dissolvidos e ingira plâncton diminuto e bactérias do sistema. 
Alimentos Experimentais : Ovas de _Lysmata wurdemanni_, ovas de ouriço-do-mar, sangue de perca listada _Morone saxatilis_ 

*Goniopora somaliensis*
Luz: Moderada a Elevada
Corrente: Fraca a Elevada
Alimentação: Ovas de Ostra DT, sumo de Cyclop-eeze.

*Goniopora norfolkensis*
Luz: Fraca a Elevada
Corrente: Fraca a Moderada
Alimentaçaõ: Rotíferos congelados Hikari, Plâncton liquido Life c/ Cyclop-eeze, Cyclop-eeze, sumo de Cyclop-eeze, mistura de comida, ovas de ostra DT.
Alimentos Experimentais: Ovas de _Lysmata wurdemanni_, ovas de ouriço-do-mar, sangue de perca listada _Morone saxatilis._

*Goniopora planulata*
Luzt: Fraca a Elevada
Corrente: Fraca a Moderada 
Alimentação: Rotíferos congelados Hikari, Plâncton liquido Life c/Cyclop-eeze, Cyclop-eeze, sumo de Cyclop-eeze, mistura de comidas, ovas de ostra DT. 
Alimentos Experimentais: Ovas de _Lysmata wurdemanni_, ovas de ouriço-do-mar, sangue de perca listada _Morone saxatilis._

*Goniopora polyformis*
Luz: Fraca a Elevada
Corrente: Fraca a Moderada
Alimentação: Rotíferos congelados Hikari, Plâncton liquido Life c/Cyclop-eeze, Cyclop-eeze, sumo de Cyclop-eeze, mistura de comidas, ovas de ostra DT.
Alimentação Experimental: Ovas de _Lysmata wurdemanni_, ovas de ouriço-do-mar, sangue de perca listada _Morone saxatilis_.


*Goniopora djiboutiensis*
Luz: Fraca a Elevada
Corrente: Moderada a Elevada
Alimentação: Rotíferos congelados Hikari, Plâncton liquido Life c/Cyclop-eeze, Cyclop-eeze, sumo de Cyclop-eeze, mistura de comidas, ovas de ostra DT, cubos de artémia esmagados.


*Goniopora eclipsensis*
Luz: Media a Elevada
Corrente: Moderada
Alimentação: Ovas de ostra DT, Cyclop-eeze, Plâncton liquido Life c/ Cyclop-eeze, mistura de comidas

*Goniopora pandoraensis*
Luz: Media a Elevada
Corrente: Fraca a Elevada
Alimentação: Rotíferos congelados Hikari, Plâncton liquido c/ Cyclop-eeze, Cyclop-eeze, sumo de Cyclop-eeze, mixture de comidas, ovas de ostra DT.


*Goniopora tenuidens*
Luz: Moderada a Elevada
Corrente: Fraca
Alimentação: Ovas de ostra DT, Cyclop-eeze, Plâncton Liquido Life c/ Cyclop-eeze, mistura de comidas


*Goniopora stokesi*
Luz: Moderada a Elevada
Corrente: Fraca
Alimentação: Rotíferos congelados Hikari, Plâncton Liquido Life c/ Cyclop-eeze, Cyclop-eeze, sumo de Cyclop-eeze, mistura de comidas, Ovas de ostra DT
Alimentação Experimental: Ovas de _Lysmata wurdemanni_, ovas de ouriço-do-mar, sangue de perca listada _Morone saxatilis_.

*Conclusão*

As_ Gonioporas_ já não são impossíveis. Com conhecimento da espécie com que está a lidar, cocepção apropriada dos sistema e alimentos apropriados, as possibilidades de sucesso são aumentadas enormemente. As Gonioporas são para os aquaristas empenhados em fornecer o cuidado adequado a estes corais exigentes contudo possíveis de manter. Á medida que o nosso conhecimento sobre este género cresce, podemos todos dar um contributo partilhando os métodos do nosso sucesso. Observação cuidadosa e notas rigorosas, farão muito para ajudar o passatempo a alcançar o seu objectivo de manter com sucesso estas e muitas outras criaturas belíssimas do oceano nos nossos aquários.

*Biografia:*

*Justin Credabel* tem a paixão de uma vida pela natureza, manter muitos tipos de animais de estimação, jardinagem com plantas terrestres e aquáticas, e manter todo o tipo de aquário. Está na indústria dos animais de estimação há mais de 10 anos. Durante os últimos cinco anos, tem estado na Fin and Feather em Groton Connecticut, dirigindo a expansão decuplicada do departamento de recifes e corais. Justin é casado com duas adoráveis filhas e vive numa casa com uma vedação de estacas em Nova Londres, Connecticut, Estados Unidos da América. Quando o Justin não está a alimentar corais, está a cantar sobre eles com a sua banda Icognito Sofa Love. Goniopora sofalove pode ser ouvido em http://www.myspace.com/isl

*Referencias
*Borneman, E.      H. 2001. _Aquarium Corals: Selection, Husbandry, and Natural History_.      Microcosm/TFH,      Neptune City. 464pp.Borneman,      E.H. 1997. A Death In the Family? The Mystery of _Goniopora_,      Aquarium Net magazine. http://www.reefs.org/library/aquarium_net/1197/1197_3.htmToonen, Rob.      1999. _Goniopora_success?!      Reefkeepers email list, December 1999.Toonen, Rob      (2001) _Goniopora_: Why do success rates with this coral remain so      low? _Freshwater and Marine Aquarium (FAMA) Magazine_, Vol. 24, No.      6, pp. 142-158.Sprung,      Julian. 2002. Captive husbandry of      _Goniopora_ spp. with remarks about the similar genus _Alveopora_,      Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine, December 2002.Veron,      J.E.N. 2000. _Corals of the World_. Australian Institute for Marine      Science, Townsville. 3 Volumes.

----------


## Constantino Filho

Caro Pedro,
Que maravilhoso Tópico você nos presenteou :SbBravo:  !
Estou até agora extasiado com tantas informações nos dando aquela confiança em tentar manter com qualidade estes belos representantes do Planeta Água em nossos aquários.
Tenho a dizer que consegui mantê-los por muito tempo em meu reef com o uso de Plâncton Vivo.
Mas como a qualidade da água aqui onde coleto antou uma época deixando a desejar parei de usar por algum tempo o PV e infelizmente perdi as duas Gonioporas que tinha :Icon Cry:  !
Quem sabe agora com esta força não tento novamente :SbOk3:  !

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Solicito que, se algum dos membros encontrar numa loja à venda esta espécie de Goniopora , me faça o favor de avisar. 
Já tive uma que veio em muito mau estado e não a consegui recuperar. A cor é verde limão com o centro amarelo forte. Os tentáculos dos polipos são curtos.
Obrigado
Rui





> *Goniopora polyformis*

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa tarde Rui
Assim que vi este teu post lembrei-me de uma que chegou há poucos dias, no sábado ou domingo e que se parece com a que queres. Telefonei para a loja e parece que é. Ficou combinado que a loja vai pôr uma imagem mais logo entretanto se quiseres ir adiantando telefona para lá,Tel: 229352518
Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Caro Pedro,
> Que maravilhoso Tópico você nos presenteou !
> Estou até agora extasiado com tantas informações nos dando aquela confiança em tentar manter com qualidade estes belos representantes do Planeta Água em nossos aquários.
> Tenho a dizer que consegui mantê-los por muito tempo em meu reef com o uso de Plâncton Vivo.
> Mas como a qualidade da água aqui onde coleto antou uma época deixando a desejar parei de usar por algum tempo o PV e infelizmente perdi as duas Gonioporas que tinha !
> Quem sabe agora com esta força não tento novamente !


Fala, Constantino

De lamentar a sua perda. Se este magnifico artigo (que eu também já estava a traduzir) estivesse disponível na altura em que, por percaução, deixou de alimentar suas Gonioporas com PV, poderia ter dado outro tipo de comida e, muito provavelmente, ainda hoje as teria.

Também tenho uma Goniopora green que estava há 1 ano na loja e era só alimentada com plancton líquido. Quando entrou no meu aquário, com a ajuda dos companheiros do RF, comecei a alimentá-la, com o método da garrafa com o fundo cortado (ver vídeo),  com plancton vermelho congelado, plancton líquido e cyclopes e vejo que está cada vez mais esplendorosa.

Actualmente está assim!

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Hoje alimentei a minha _Goniopora stokesi_ com plancton líquido e verifiquei que o coral reage muito bem a este alimento. Logo que o plancton entra em contacto com os pólipos, estes retraem-se e pode ver-se a boca bem aberta de cada um deles a filtrar o alimento.

----------

